# The year without a winter??



## turf source (Jan 16, 2009)

Well I am officially thinking that this will be a snowless winter with February right around the corner have not even had an inch of snow yet:realmad: which means no income I might as well sell the truck plow and spreader and make some money that way! I guess I am needing to vent a little hope everyone is doing better then I am


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Not much has happened by us yet either. Only a few pushes and some saltings. We are way behind.....even if it was an average year.
I feel your pain


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Either your in it for the long haul or get out now.


----------



## lawnsunlimited6 (Dec 12, 2010)

that was rude,you must have a nest egg....


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Well we have about 2 months to make up 60-80 inches, our average is 90ish and we have about 27" recorded so far. I'm guessing we might get 1-3 more decent storms and that's it. I can't believe with our lake being open water, we haven't been pounded yet. At this point I don't plan on making any decent money.


----------



## golfcar (Nov 2, 2011)

It has been tough all across the snow belt, nobody has had the business they usually get. But sometimes some of our biggest snows comes late in the year and don't last long but still need to be plowed. Hang in there it will get better and we will get threw this.


----------



## lawnsunlimited6 (Dec 12, 2010)

I like your attitude!!!! IVE SALTED ONE ROUND,depressing......In Kentucky


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Its been tough here too.


Lucky me my truck and plow are both paid for, BUT that doesn't mean I don't still have bills like a mortgage etc.

We had 25 plowable inches before 12/23/11. Nothing since! other than 4 dustings. Can't plow that.


----------



## turf source (Jan 16, 2009)

yeah I am so thankful my plow and truck are both paid for as well so it could be a lot worse just no extra money right now


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Brian Young;1429056 said:


> Well we have about 2 months to make up 60-80 inches, our average is 90ish and we have about 27" recorded so far. I'm guessing we might get 1-3 more decent storms and that's it. I can't believe with our lake being open water, we haven't been pounded yet. At this point I don't plan on making any decent money.


I agree. Any other year we have an open lake it equals feet of snow per storm. Glad I bought my plow this year. Oh well, at least its paid for. Maybe next year I'll make my money back.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow (Jan 12, 2011)

Up here in Canada, Toronto hasnt seen much snow either, they are 75 percent below their average, but go a few hours North or Northeast and weve been busy since the 21 Dec. Im glad that all my equipment will be paid for soon cuz it aint gonna get better. Weather patterns are changing.


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

We have'nt had any measurable snowfall but our main source of income is thriving because of a lack of snow. What are your other sources of income? ,


----------



## golfcar (Nov 2, 2011)

magnum1;1430846 said:


> We have'nt had any measurable snowfall but our main source of income is thriving because of a lack of snow. What are your other sources of income? ,


We are a golfcar dealer and surprising enough it has done better than normal this winter. Not sure if weather related but our sales on the industrial side is up.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

turf source;1428777 said:


> Well I am officially thinking that this will be a snowless winter with February right around the corner have not even had an inch of snow yet:realmad: which means no income I might as well sell the truck plow and spreader and make some money that way! I guess I am needing to vent a little hope everyone is doing better then I am


You must be new to Plowing
Since 81 I seen lots Snow less winters last one was 4 yrs ago snow in Dec one time and rest of winter was warm and dry 
This will weed out the people that counts on snow for a living
I kinda like it There other things I can get done


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

We are way down in nw WI compared to last year. But i think alot of us were spoiled with the amount of plowing last season. Funny how i got used to big snow checks coming in. Its been humbling this winter - but it also makes me appreciate whatever snow we get this season. I count on some plowing to pay some bills, ....but i always try and save in the lawn care season - for just this kind of winter. Keep your chin up, maybe we'll all have an early spring!


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

scott3430;1431111 said:


> We are way down in nw WI compared to last year. But i think alot of us were spoiled with the amount of plowing last season. Funny how i got used to big snow checks coming in. Its been humbling this winter - but it also makes me appreciate whatever snow we get this season. I count on some plowing to pay some bills, ....but i always try and save in the lawn care season - for just this kind of winter. Keep your chin up, maybe we'll all have an early spring!


I can agree here. Last year I had a nice fat wad stashed away for "winter survival" i like to call it. and i was able to go into my equipment dealer in the spring and be like a kid in a candy store and bought whatever i needed. this year that "fat" wad aint so fat. indeed, it is very humbling.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

V_Scapes;1431125 said:


> I can agree here. Last year I had a nice fat wad stashed away for "winter survival" i like to call it. and i was able to go into my equipment dealer in the spring and be like a kid in a candy store and bought whatever i needed. this year that "fat" wad aint so fat. indeed, it is very humbling.


Yep - i did the same thing last spring. Put a healthy chunk of $ down on about 15k of new lawn equipment. It was perfect timing because i really needed to update my zero turn, and some small eq.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Reading a local online newspaper, I found this interesting... yet depressing as well

from the associated press:http://www.nj.com/hudson/index.ssf/2012/02/wheres_the_snow_not_in_lower_4.html

*The reason is changes in Arctic winds that are redirecting snow and cold. Instead of dipping down low, the jet stream winds that normally bring cold and snow south got trapped up north. It's called the Arctic oscillation. Think of it as a cousin to the famous El Nino.

When the Arctic oscillation is in a positive phase, the winds spin fast in the Arctic keeping the cold north. But in the past few days, the Arctic oscillation turned negative, though not in its normal way, Halpert said. The cold jet stream dipped in Europe and Asia, but is still bottled up over North America.

That's because another weather phenomena, called the North Atlantic oscillation is playing oddball by staying positive and keeping the cold away from the rest of North America. About 90 percent of the time, the North Atlantic and Arctic oscillations are in synch, Halpert said. But not this time, so much of the United States is escaping the winter's worst.*

I wanted to understand what this arctic oscillation was, so I goobled it..

http://nsidc.org/arcticmet/patterns/arctic_oscillation.html

Interesting how what's happening up at the N. Pole is affecting everyone so differently.. as alaska has 328" of snow this season, which is about 10' over the average.

Any of you piss Santa off last year ???? I think he's getting back at us...


----------



## golfcar (Nov 2, 2011)

Interesting read, and no I don't think I pissed Santa off, must of been someone else. Thanks for sharing.


----------

